# Audi Driver: Jason Statham Drives an Audi A8... As If You Didn't Know.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey, you know that actor Jason Statham? Turns out he drives an Audi A8. I know... surprising, right?

It's fair to say that Jason Statham has had his fair share of association with Audi. There were the two guilty pleasure Transporter movies (2 and 3 to be specific, because he drives a Bimmer in 1). There was the Audi chase commercial where Statham rocked a then-new supercharged A6. And then there was _Truth in 24_, which Statham narrated.

Then there's the fact that Jason isn't new to our 'Audi Driver' feature. The actor has been spotted doing action roll-ups in his S8 at Hollywood Seven-Elevens for a pack of cigarettes. Yes, Jason is a friend of Audi. So, we're not too surprised that Mr. Statham has traded his D3 S8 for an all-new D4 A8. The actor was spotted with girlfriend Rosie Huntingon-Whitely by CelebrityCarsblog hopping in his new ride outside of a Los Angeles furniture store.

Check out the pics and the story after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

